# Visualisierung IPad HMI Web



## Doofundstinkt (4 April 2010)

Servus,

ich möchte mir gerne das IPad ins Wohnzimmer hängen und zur Visualisierung des Bussystems nutzen.

Wie ich mit Schrecken nachlesen konnte, beherrscht das IPad kein Java. Somit müsste zur Visualisierung HMI Web entfallen.

Kann ich zur Visualiserung etwas anderes (bezahlbares) nutzen?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, direkt auf die Variablen zuzugreifen, um mir ein HTML - Frontend zu programmieren?

Kann man ggf. sogar eine App für´s IPad programmieren?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Oberchefe (4 April 2010)

> Kann man ggf. sogar eine App für´s IPad programmieren?



bestimmt.

Ansonsten: unterstützt das Ding Javascript? Dann ginge vielleicht SSI (Server Side include), Beispiel:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Dynamisches HTML mit Server Side Includes</title>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Dynamisches HTML mit Server Side Includes</h1>


<script type="text/javascript">

function PostProcessData2() 
{ 

var adr1 = "MW0.0"; 
var value1 = document.Test.Ausgabe.value; //RequestData 
var format1 = "%d"; 


window.focus(); //GET THE FOCUS!!! 

document.write("send request..."); 

document.write("<form action=\"/WRITEPI\" method=\"POST\" name=\"rq_form\">"); 
document.write("<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"ADR1\" value=\"" + adr1 + "\"></input>"); 
document.write("<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"VALUE1\" value=\"" + value1 + "\"></input>"); 
document.write("<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"FORMAT1\" value=\"" + format1 + "\"></input>"); 
document.write("</form>"); 

window.setTimeout("document.rq_form.submit()", 1); 


}
</script>



<form name="Test" action="">
<input type="text" size="30" name="Ausgabe" ><br>
<input type="text" size="30" name="Ausgabe2" ><br>
<input type="button" value="Letzter Update"
onclick="PostProcessData2()">


</form>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Doofundstinkt (5 April 2010)

Hallo Oberchefe,

ist irgendwo dokumentiert, wie ich variablen für eine Visualisierung ansprechen kann? 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## iwan (5 April 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab mal irgendwo das gefunden.
Sollte eigentlich alles drin sein...

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## Doofundstinkt (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

zumindest HMI Web läuft jetzt auf meinem CX 9001.

Allerdings ist die Darstellung fürchterlich langsam und die Prozessorleistung liegt auch bei Zugriff auf 100%. 

Was kann ich machen, damit die Seiten flüssiger dargestellt werden?
Bringt es was, an den Memory - Einstellung zu schrauben?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Doofundstinkt (12 August 2010)

Hallo,

heute war ich mal im Apple Store, mir das IPad mal live anschauen.

Dabei bin ich im AppStore über zwei Anwendungen gestolpert.

1. IVisu HD

2. ISmart House

Das sieht sehr erfolgsversprechend aus.
Kennt sich jemand von euch schon damit aus?
Lässt sich das einfach umsetzen?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Tati (14 August 2010)

*Mono Framework*

Ich bin im Netz auf das Monoproject gestossen. Soll so was wie das .Net-framework fuer Linux sein. Wuerden die Beckhoff Dll erfolgreich eingebunden, koennte ein Apfelgeraet recht komfortabel das ADSProtokoll sprechen.
Hat schon jemand damit zu tun gehabt?
...Oder davon gehoert?


----------

